# best fletching jig



## SupraTT

What is your budget for a jig?? I ask because this is a category where you do get what you pay for as far as precision.


----------



## brandons

Money ain't really an object I like having good equipment


----------



## SupraTT

Well the Firenock aerovane jig is the most precise jig out there! And I am really enjoying the benefits of the aerovane II. FYI before the bashers get here, I have a bitz and a bohning helix. I have shot FOBS, Blazers, Bi-delta vanes, feathers all kinds, fusion and quick spins all sizes. I do not care about cost either, I would rather have quality equipment and a one time purchase. The Aerovane II and the Firenock jig are the last I will ever use, worth the expense!


----------



## rhythmz

The pro shops use Bitz jigs because they are durable and reliable. You can find them at most retail outlets that sell vanes and they will do feathers and plastic vanes of any size. 

I personally use the Arizona EZ Fletch because I can fletch 3 helical vanes at a time and it works for me. I own the Bohning jig and it seems to fight me when doing helicals and glue sticks to it easily. With my EZ-Fletch, I just drop the whole jig into acetone to clean it without hurting the jig. 

The Bitz is all metal so alot of the issues with plastic jigs are eliminated.


----------



## brandons

Thank y'all for yalls opinions I really appreciate it


----------



## Firenock

rhythmz said:


> The pro shops use Bitz jigs because they are durable and reliable.


A few Pro shop are slowly moving to Aerovane Jig as they are more durable, precise and reliable than anything out there. The only issue is price. Like Jerry of South Shore Archery said, "to do what I need, I need $15,000 to 30,000) to change mine out." I disagree as unlike other jig and glue, with Aerovane jig and glue you would not need 18 or even 12 for each style. you can get by with 2 each. The play of chemistry, physics is what it takes. To learn and understand more, you can visit www.firenock.com.


----------



## b0w_bender

Areovane looks like the most sophisticated accurate jig. to save everyone the time here is a link to the Aerovane jig
http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=AerovaneJig

I have used the Bowning Big Jig I like it I have 2 and I alternate between them when fletching.
I also have a Bitz I like that too it is definitely the most flexible of the available jigs but it is slow to use with only one Vane at a time. 
I have not tried the Arizona Easy fletch but I think the mechanism looks great. and it certainly would speed things up.


----------



## MaceHowling

Has anyone used the Aerovane Jig to fletch aluminum arrows with helical vanes? Aerovane only offers a straight clamp, but on the Firenock website, it says that the jig is compatible with other brand clamps like Bitzenburger helical with a bit of shaving from the top of the clamp. Has anyone done the modification to use helical clamps? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Firenock

MaceHowling said:


> Has anyone used the Aerovane Jig to fletch aluminum arrows with helical vanes? Aerovane only offers a straight clamp, but on the Firenock website, it says that the jig is compatible with other brand clamps like Bitzenburger helical with a bit of shaving from the top of the clamp. Has anyone done the modification to use helical clamps? What are your thoughts?


If you intend to use the Aerovane Jig on Aluminum arrow, you can move the magnets on the jig to fit what ever you need. The reason I suggest to shave the top of the clamp is because the jig is meant to use with straight fletch. With helical clamp, you need to offset the magnet so the offset clamp will not hit the front and back due to the arch of a helical clamp.


----------



## MaceHowling

Firenock said:


> If you intend to use the Aerovane Jig on Aluminum arrow, you can move the magnets on the jig to fit what ever you need. The reason I suggest to shave the top of the clamp is because the jig is meant to use with straight fletch. With helical clamp, you need to offset the magnet so the offset clamp will not hit the front and back due to the arch of a helical clamp.


Do you have some pictures of a modified bitzenburger clamp? Or ideally some detailed pictures with instructions on how to modify a helical clamp. That would really help me decide on the aerovane jig. 

Thanks


----------



## Firenock

here is a link I did to show how it is done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7xTWYrna7Y


----------



## Blazinpond

Dorge,
I see Aerovane III is on your website...when for sale? My Aerovane jig needs to do some fletching soon!


----------



## Firenock

I shall have some to show on ATA 2013 and should be able to ship by end of January, 2013. It is a very exciting design!


----------



## Blazinpond

Firenock said:


> I shall have some to show on ATA 2013 and should be able to ship by end of January, 2013. It is a very exciting design!


Thanks Dorge! Can't wait to try some out of my Aerovane jig!


----------

